# Machine colors



## Kevin45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Everyone knows that the basic colors for any industrial machine is Beige, Green, Gray, and a tad of Yellow, Blue, and / or Black mixed in somewhere. Has anyone painted their machine some different color than the basic industrial colors? 

I did see a Hardinge on another site, rebuilt, and painted all orange. To me it looked great. To others they kind of made fun because I guess they are the diehard restoration types. I thnk factories would be a little more enjoyable to work in if they had more color.

So if anyone has any machine(s) that they have redone in a different color, post them up. Myself, I have a JET lathe in the basic JET cream and black, and a Lagun in the typical industrial gray. I also have in my cabinet, 2 quarts of Chrysler Prowler Orange that has a lot of pearl in it. I'm thinking that this upcoming summer, the Lagun may just get a new shiny look. 

So post 'em up if'n you got 'em!!!


----------



## 7HC (Dec 21, 2012)

Kevin45 said:


> Everyone knows that the basic colors for any industrial machine is Beige, Green, Gray, and a tad of Yellow, Blue, and / or Black mixed in somewhere. Has anyone painted their machine some different color than the basic industrial colors?
> 
> I did see a Hardinge on another site, rebuilt, and painted all orange. To me it looked great. To others they kind of made fun because I guess they are the diehard restoration types. I thnk factories would be a little more enjoyable to work in if they had more color.
> 
> ...



Top-Tech paint their machines bright orange and they look pretty good wearing it.

I think that the drab traditional colors go back to the days when most design elements were purely functional, paint was used to protect from rust, and colors were chosen based on the cost of the pigment rather than on their visual appeal.

Personally I think that bright primary colors are best. Not only are they pleasing to the eye, but any oil leaks and/or debris accumulation will be readily apparent.


M


----------



## rdhem2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Way back, when I was a young electrician working in a shop full of mechanics in a manufacturing facility.  If there was no pressing electrical jobs to be done I got the jobs machanic's did not want either.  The job of painting a big old SouthBend 24" lathe was dumped on me.  I was told right away the plant owner was an Army man and hated "Navy Machine Gray".  Being an old Navy hand and a little rebellious I proceeded to get a color I hated most.  Powder Baby Blue.  A couple cases of rattle can de rusto later we had a ugly, but neatly painted lathe.

I worked that job for nine years and then went on my own for thirty two more before hanging up my tool belt.  On a recent visit to the place to see an old mechanic friend who is still there I saw it.  Even though the owner has long passed away, the powder blue lathe still exists and I was told the owner loved it and wished all the rest of the shop was painted in that fashion.

So I guess it goes to show you are not the only man with such ways of thinking.       :sailor:


----------



## rdhem2 (Dec 21, 2012)

shawn said:


> It was that Monarch that convinced me to paint my 1945 SB 9B, Chevy Orange. Eventually in plan to paint my SB shaper the same colour.
> View attachment 44062


Very nice job, meticulusly done.  But do you ever use it?  My equipment never stays so clean for very long.


----------



## 7HC (Dec 21, 2012)

shawn said:


> It was that Monarch that convinced me to paint my 1945 SB 9B, Chevy Orange. Eventually in plan to paint my SB shaper the same colour.
> View attachment 44062




Very nice! :thumbzup:


M


----------



## Kevin45 (Dec 21, 2012)

shawn said:


> It was that Monarch that convinced me to paint my 1945 SB 9B, Chevy Orange. Eventually in plan to paint my SB shaper the same colour.
> View attachment 44062




 That South Bend is sweet!!!! I really do think that companies need to build machinery with color in them. I'd love to have that Monarch in my garage!!! Nice Job !!!!


----------



## Kevin45 (Dec 23, 2012)

Shawn....I believe you are the only one that has a machine of a different color. Lol!!!


----------



## Want a be machine and too (Dec 23, 2012)

Bright colors make for a happy heart, especially on good working machines that keeps a person’s mind, heart and hands busy...
Just my opinion!

Ray


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been in several shops that have painted every machine the same color. Orange, Blue, shades of Green. The ugliest ones were all painted royal blue. I went to look at a mill and didn't buy because of that.


----------



## 7HC (Dec 23, 2012)

Want a be machine and too said:


> Bright colors make for a happy heart.......................................................Just my opinion!
> 
> Ray



Mine too!  )



M


----------



## obsydian (Dec 23, 2012)

As an artist and machinist I have to say that is fantastic.   I love the contrast between levers and the paint.




shawn said:


> It was that Monarch that convinced me to paint my 1945 SB 9B, Chevy Orange. Eventually in plan to paint my SB shaper the same colour.
> View attachment 44062


----------



## jfcayron (Dec 31, 2012)

I chose signal yellow for my Craftsman/Atlas lathe.


----------



## Kevin45 (Dec 31, 2012)

jfcayron said:


> I chose signal yellow for my Craftsman/Atlas lathe.
> View attachment 44695



That's a sharp looking lathe too. I don't know which I like better, orange or yellow. I'd be proud to have either one setting in my garage.

The orange lathe above and your yellow lathe is really thinking outside the box for machine colors, and would look great in anyones garage. They would be the first thing someone would be drawn to and start asking questions. A little bling on a machine is good. :thumbsup:

BTW....I shared these two lathes on another site I belong to www.garagejournal.com as quite a few on there have home shops. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## jfcayron (Dec 31, 2012)

Kevin45 said:


> BTW....I shared these two lathes on another site



Hey, it was on MY internet, it's private!

Just kidding, it is already publicly available, I would be stupid to mind.:lmao:
In fact thanks for making the lathe a celebrity.:rofl:


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you're out in public and someone says " Honey, that's the guy with the yellow lathe!" ........


----------

